# What about Para?????



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have owned a few kimbers a Sringfield and 1 Para in the past. 
Pesonally I feel the 1911 is a high maintenance gun but I sure like the way they shoot when they do.
The Para I had was the 7LDA and I really liked it, seemed more reliable then the others and Para has some really good looking guns.
If I could feel 100% about the reliability of the gun I would love to get a another 1911.
Seems like its to much work to remember to replace springs at (X) amount of rounds for this that and the other. I also worry about the civil liability of carrying a cocked and locked weapon.
Anyway can you guys help me with how to maintain one so it's reliable all the time and do any of you carry or favor the Para?


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

glockster17 said:


> I have owned a few kimbers a Sringfield and 1 Para in the past.
> Pesonally I feel the 1911 is a high maintenance gun but I sure like the way they shoot when they do.
> The Para I had was the 7LDA and I really liked it, seemed more reliable then the others and Para has some really good looking guns.
> If I could feel 100% about the reliability of the gun I would love to get a another 1911.
> ...


1911 high maintenance??? I've got several of those (diff manufacturers) and I find it the best and easiest gun to maintain and very reliable (cock and locked). But that's just my opinion. In fact, this is the easiest gun you will find that you can clean/dismantle the firing pin and extractor without using any kind of tool. My primary carry is a SA 1911 A1 double stack mag with a 3.5 lb trigger pull/beaver tail/alloy trigger/ring type hammer. Sorry, this model is no longer available, SA discontinued it.

Don't get me wrong, the Para's are good guns, and they make the 1911 style. But being manufactured in Canada, and Canada being a metric system, I was advised that I might have a hard time buying parts in the open market. I'm not sure if that's true or not, but there are other 1911's that are manufactured in the good ole U. S. of A. and I can buy parts anytime and any where in the open market.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Para LTC; its a commander pattern with a double stack mag and a single action trigger. The only aftermarket part I've seen the need for is a stiffer Wolff spring for +p loads. Its been as reliable as an anvil to date. No failures to feed or fire, accurate... I love it.


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the responses. Like I said in my experience I had the best perfomance from the Para. But I get a little nervous when it comes down to such tight maintence schedules.
I guess I'm used to my Glocks. They just need cleaned out now and then and always work.
I love the Para Looks, very sharp abd classy.
I appreciate it again, maybe I just need more 1911 education.


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the responses. Like I said in my experience I had the best perfomance from the Para. But I get a little nervous when it comes down to such tight maintence schedules.
I guess I'm used to my Glocks. They just need cleaned out now and then and always work.
I love the Para Looks, very sharp abd classy.
I appreciate it again, maybe I just need more 1911 education.


----------



## Cosmik de Bris (Sep 9, 2008)

Paras (16-40, and 14-45) are very common in the IPSC club I shoot at. They seem to be a reliable, accurate and resonably priced gun. They don't seem to require any more maintenance than any of the other pistols.


----------

